# Supplements?



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I give Bear 1000mg fish oil/10 pounds plus 1-400 UI vitamin E pill. These are all "people pills" i got at cvs on sale. I do not puncture the pills and I stuff them in hot slices. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*everything you could ask about supplements...*

I only found this thread a couple days ago--wish I had a long time ago. It would have saved me a lot of time and energy researching supplements! 

It will probably answer all your questions: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html#post1183429


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I kinda prefer something like glycoflex or cosequin - only because they come in soft chews and the dogs are convinced they are getting treats. 

The problem with the people stuff is it gets tired stuffing a pill down your dog's throat twice a day.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola gets a lot of supplements... probably because I work in the natural food and vitamin industry including animals. I would not expect most people to give their dog what I give Lola... or take what I myself take.... as I take and give Lola more than the average person. I would be most concerned with what you are feeding first and foremost. Raw and fresh preferred... and if you are doing a commercial dry food only - supplement accordingly. I strongly believe in immune system supplements.


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

Brave said:


> I give Bear 1000mg fish oil/10 pounds plus 1-400 UI vitamin E pill. These are all "people pills" i got at cvs on sale. I do not puncture the pills and I stuff them in hot slices.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So, a 60 pound dog would get 6000mg of fish oil per day?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yep. Bear is teetering between 48 and 51 pounds so I only give him four pills (1000 mg each) at night. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TanyaD (Feb 22, 2013)

newport said:


> Lola gets a lot of supplements... probably because I work in the natural food and vitamin industry including animals. I would not expect most people to give their dog what I give Lola... or take what I myself take.... as I take and give Lola more than the average person. I would be most concerned with what you are feeding first and foremost. Raw and fresh preferred... and if you are doing a commercial dry food only - supplement accordingly. I strongly believe in immune system supplements.


Thanks...I do feed her raw, but wanted to supplement her as well.Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I also feed raw, I currently give fish oil, coconut oil, an antioxidant supplement and just started on glycoflex 2 yesterday, I fed raw with my old dogs for almost 2 decades and they did well without supplementation but they were on 100% organic and largely grassfed meat, you never know with meats these days, so I give tuco some supplements


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

newport said:


> Lola gets a lot of supplements... probably because I work in the natural food and vitamin industry including animals. I would not expect most people to give their dog what I give Lola... or take what I myself take.... as I take and give Lola more than the average person. I would be most concerned with what you are feeding first and foremost. Raw and fresh preferred... and if you are doing a commercial dry food only - supplement accordingly. I strongly believe in immune system supplements.


I am interested in knowing what you give Lola. Please provide a list when you get a chance. 

I supplement my two goldens:

*Feed-sentials * Ingredients here: FEED-SENTIALS | CARMSPACK.com - 2.5tsp/day

*Sundae Sunday* Ingredients here: SUNDAY SUNDAE | CARMSPACK.com - 1tsp/day

*Sh-emp Oil* Human Grade: Herring Oil, Coconut Oil, Hemp Oil. SH-EMP OIL | CARMSPACK.com

*Power of 3EA's* (Human grade: Camelina Oil, Red Palm Fruit Oil, and Unrefined Rice Bran Oil) This is a great source of Vitamin E containing all 8 types of Vitamin E; 4 tocopherols and 4 tocotrienols. Your dog should be getting a good Vitamin E supplement that contains both tocopherols and tocotrienols if you supplement with fish oil.

*Chlorella/Spirulina* 50/50 mixture - ~3/4 tsp day

*Astaxanthin* - 4mg/day

*Curcumin C3 Complex* - ~250mg/day

*Doctors Best Stabilized R-Lipoic Acid* - ~25mg/day


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

TanyaD said:


> Hi All:
> JUst wondering if anyone feeds their pups supplements? Have been doing a lot of research, and only want the best for Mayah (Gotta get some photos on here!!!). I bought a glucosamine/chondroitin, and MSM (500/400/400 mg), and a bottle of 100% wild fish oil blend (includes wild alaskan salmon oil) 180EPA/120 DHA 1000mg capsules at Costco for her today.
> 
> They're for people, but I know some use them for their pets too...any feedback?
> ...


I use liquid fish oil.... and everything else I open everything that is not already a powder. I also heat up a little water and put anything that is "hard" to break down in the warm water to soften it.


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

You do not need to puncture gelcaps or capsules. They will dissolve in water. Even quicker in stomach acid. Dogs have slightly higher stomach acidity than humans. So as long as your dog will eat them....

My dogs have been doing a good job of swallowing the gelcap I give them (astaxanthin) and all I do is toss it into their food bowl with their meal. If my dogs would not eat that particular gelcap on their own, I would not puncture it because astaxanthin is bright red. One of my dogs bit into the gelcap once, I thought she was bleeding from the mouth until I realize what it was. So, I would force them to swallow that one if I had to. Otherwise, puncture or feed it whole, whatever is easiest for you.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

stealle said:


> You do not need to puncture gelcaps or capsules. They will dissolve in water. Even quicker in stomach acid. Dogs have slightly higher stomach acidity than humans. So as long as your dog will eat them....
> 
> My dogs have been doing a good job of swallowing the gelcap I give them (astaxanthin) and all I do is toss it into their food bowl with their meal. If my dogs would not eat that particular gelcap on their own, I would not puncture it because astaxanthin is bright red. One of my dogs bit into the gelcap once, I thought she was bleeding from the mouth until I realize what it was. So, I would force them to swallow that one if I had to. Otherwise, puncture or feed it whole, whatever is easiest for you.


stealle- I guess my beliefs are that as their stomach processes food so fast, and it is not ment to digest pills- they can go through undigested. Thus my process of only giving what I can not in a pill form BUT..... You know- the only softgel I give my lola by mouth on a spoon with food is the astaxanthin!~ when I put it in her bowl with her food... she ate around the tiny softgel and left it sitting there all by itself with all the food gone!! And Yes it is a very red color! HA! Must be a untasty pill or smell really bad.:yuck:


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

newport said:


> stealle- I guess my beliefs are that as their stomach processes food so fast, and it is not ment to digest pills- they can go through undigested. Thus my process of only giving what I can not in a pill form BUT..... You know- the only softgel I give my lola by mouth on a spoon with food is the astaxanthin!~ when I put it in her bowl with her food... she ate around the tiny softgel and left it sitting there all by itself with all the food gone!! And Yes it is a very red color! HA! Must be a untasty pill or smell really bad.:yuck:


My older golden did that the first time, left the gelcap in the food bowl. I hid it a little better then that's when she bit into it and made a bit of a mess. I was about to give up, but when I started feeding other powdered supplements it was no longer a problem. Now, I use a spray bottle. I put the kibble in the bowl with the gelcap on top of the kibble. I spray it with water (sometimes 50/50 water and apple cider vinegar) so the powder sticks to the kibble better. I sprinkle the powder on top. Then I spray it again. Now the gelcap is already starting to breakdown and it hasn't been consumed yet. Also, since I've started doing it this way, they've both gobbled it up without an issue! :crossfing


----------



## oro perro (Aug 20, 2012)

Anyone use NUVET PLUS?


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

oro perro said:


> Anyone use NUVET PLUS?


It's good although I have found equally good alternatives for much cheaper


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kelly Brooklyn (Jan 11, 2013)

Brooklyn gets her daily supplements without fail. I have noticed they are making a huge difference especially as she is getting older. I order them all from a pet nutritionist's website, here is the info and links:

Amazing Omegas (for her allergies): Fish Oil For Pets | Omega-3s | Essential Fatty Acids

Glucosamine: Best Glucosamine for Dogs | Hip Dysplasia

Curcumin: Curcumin For Pets--Dog Limping and Aching Joints

Probiotic: Best Probiotic For Pets | Dogs, Cats | Acidophilus

Hope this helps and gives you some ideas! :wave:


----------

